# I found a product but I do not know anything about it - Boat builders Help?



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I got a catalog in the mail today from Jamestown distributors and came across something called StarBoard and G10 fiberglass board. G10 comes in 1/4" and 1/2" X 2' X 3' and 3' X 4'. Its pretty expensive but I thought if its ridged enough it would make a great panel sled base and the 1/4" would be wonderful for reusable patten cutting templates. Does anyone know if this stuff would be good to use for what I am talking about?????
You can Google the name and see what it looks like if your interested.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Never heard of it.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks great and probably is, but at over $30 per sf in the 1/2" it might not beat phenolic over baltic birch for my needs.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I have used similar for handles on knives. It is hard to cut, it will eat up your favorite carbide blade and router bits. The dust that comes from the cut is nasty stuff, you need to wear full respirators I think. And the cut edge will not be real smooth, although it can be sanded. You can get splinter from it, if it is the stuff I am thinking of, you will not even see or feel the splinter. For a day or two.

As noted- it is awfully expensive.

Why not use baltic birch?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes I agree, too much money I wish I could find something for the BIESEMEYER panel sled I bought used, the board was in bad shape so I tossed it and kept the other parts. It will be a real nice sled when I get it restored. It should measure about 30" X 40" and be dead on.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Danpaddles is correct on it being nasty stuff to deal with and it eating up carbide blades and router bits. I've used similar in fiberglass bows. It is strong though.


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

G10 and StarBoard are different things - StarBoard is a plastic polymer sheet (HDPE), and G10 is epoxy resin with some glass fibers in it. G10 is commonly used in boats where more strength is needed than regular fiberglass can provide (like backing boards and hardware mounts), and sometimes as a core material where there is a chance of exposure to water. StarBoard is used for trim work, as padding for some hardware, and some light duty panel building. Both are fairly expensive.

G10 is much stonger and more stable than StarBoard, but as others have noted, it's kind of nasty stuff. The glass will dull an edge very quickly, and it can splinter and needs to be finished properly (sanded very smooth with gloves, long sleeves, and a respirator on and then wiped down thoroughly with alcohol and tack rags to remove all the swarf) to prevent the itching reaction Dan mentions - a reaction anyone who has worked with fiberglass will recognize!

G10 may be too much of a struggle, but unfortunately, while StarBoard is much easier to work, it's an inappropriate material for a sled base. It's not particularly stable dimensionally (it shrinks and grows about 1/32" per foot over a 40 degree temperature range), it's not very rigid (needs support every 16 inches or so if it will carry loads), it's pretty easy to smear or mar it, and it must be stored flat as it can cold flow like any other malleable plastic.

On the other hand, while G10 is a beast to work (don't use your best saw blade, and be ready to sacrifice a drill bit or three to pre-drill and countersink the holes for mounting rails and fences), it might not be a bad sled base once the sled is built, particularly if you live where it's humid. You don't cut or drill it after the sled is built, and once cut (and finished), I'd think it might make a great sled base. It's comparatively light, it won't absorb water so it's very stable, you can beat the hell out of it, it's pretty slick, and it's hell for stout.

BTW, I know the folks at Jamestown Distributing (I did some work on their catalog some years ago), and have dealt with them as a customer for many years - lots of useful fasteners and other items. FWIW, I've always had good experience with them.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] Sounds like its not an item I would use thanks for the info.


----------



## Letorix (Jul 19, 2011)

If you live by the coast you can go to a boat salvage yard and buy it for dimes on the dollar! It's awesome stuff!

There are all sorts of marine materials you can salvage for use in jigs and projects, go take a look.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of making some out door items from HDPE "fiberforce" plastic lumber, if I can get my hands on it. Bedford Technology sells it to contractors. I read they say that the product does not rip cut well. It looks as if it should cut like wood. Any experience out there?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

It was pitched to me back when I had my shipyard (Starboard) and it sounded like pretty cool stuff with a lot of uses but I didn't feel it had a place on wooden boats so I took a pass. No matter how you dress it up, it's gonna scream "PLASTIC".


----------

